# Any used rafts for sale?



## Andy H. (Oct 13, 2003)

Check the UtahRafters-dot-org website or the GCPBA-dot-org website. There were some SB boats from an outfitter in the NW posted on it recently.


----------



## PhilBob (Jun 30, 2005)

It would help if we knew what type/material/length/grade of raft you're wanting. There's 14 rafts for sale in the swap section here that I see. 

Sometimes rafts for sale at boof 
http://www.boof.com/classifieds/showcat.php?si=raft&x=22&y=5

Or boatertalk:
http://boatertalk.com/gear.php

Then theres cheapo quality boats around all over like
http://www.wildrogue.com/new-used-river-equipment.htm

Then theres tons of good used boats from commercial outfitters like
https://secure.adventuresports.com/wwraft/wilderns/store.htm#boats

If hes just hauling gear maybe a cataraft is better/cheaper/easier to haul. Once you know what you want just google it a few different ways and you'll get results. 

I think the best deals come from factory defect boats, so check (call) some manufacturers to see if they have any "blem" boats. These often just have some slight cosmetic color or other defect but are structurally just fine, and cost hunderds less. Or sometimes someone will order like 10 custom boats but never pay for or recieve them so the factory sells them cheap. Heh, got my 10 foot hyside this way for 1200 bucks brand new. 

But it all depends on what you really need and what you're willing to spend. Do you want a "disposable" raft or one that will last several years? Do you want a cataraft maybe? Avons are usually a good bet in an older boat, but usually cost more also. Hypalon stores better and is easier to patch, but is not as rigid as pvc. Some boats have removeable thwarts, some have 3 or more, some have none. Some SB floors lace in, some do not.

good babble!


Philbob


----------



## Wilderness Aware (Jan 19, 2006)

*Wilderness Aware Rafting in Buena Vista has rafts for sale*

Wilderness Aware Rafting in Buena Vista has rafts for sale

We are selling used a Hyside inflatable kayak, numerous 14 Self-bailing Avon Adventurers and two 16 Avon Pros. 

More information, photos of the boats, detailed descriptions and asking prices are available by visiting the website at: https://secure.adventuresports.com/wwraft/wilderns/store.htm#boats and clicking on the used boats link at the top of the page.

Wilderness Aware Rafting and Colorado Adventures


----------



## Showboat (Mar 29, 2005)

Another good place to check is on the NRS website, they have a gear swap board on there as well,, some pretty good stuff


----------



## cayo (Mar 20, 2005)

Thank you for the feedback.Philbob good idea about blems.Looking for 12-14 ft.sb paddle rafts for under 2k.


----------



## Andy H. (Oct 13, 2003)

One of the Avons at Wilderness Aware looks perfect for what you're looking for - lots of foot cups in them and you may be able to get the outfitter to toss in some paddles & old PFDs or other schwag too - see about patch kit and a pump... Otherwise plan to drop a at least a couple hundred $$ on accessories before you get on the water.

The 14' boat is good also because if you get tired of yelling at folks and want to get some oars in your hands, its a perfect length for Colorado. Small enough to run the headwaters rivers, big enough to take on extended multi-day trips.

$1600 ain't a bad price if its in good condition. The reputation Avons have is that they hold up and maintain their value really well. Even if its not what you want, you could probably sell it in 2-3 years for what you pay for it.

Good luck!


----------



## rubberducky (Jun 16, 2005)

RMA has some as well:

http://www.shoprma.com/Merchant2/merchant.mvc?Screen=CTGY&Store_Code=rma&Category_Code=UsedRafts


----------



## Nathan (Aug 7, 2004)

The used Avon from Wilderness Aware are in great shape still. Even the ones that have been patched will not give you any problems. Avons are great rafts and will hold up forever if you take care of them.


----------



## tuberslickmysweatyballs (Sep 24, 2005)

Boatertalk has been suggested already but also keep an eye on the section for rafters there,as well...RaftZone

http://www.boatertalk.com/forum/RaftZone

I bought a great used raft from The Boat People in CA. They seem to only have big or small boats left these days. Very honest people.

www.theboatpeople.com

Keep an eye on ebay too. Sometimes it's only crap but sometimes they have some good rafts for sale too.

http://sporting-goods.search.ebay.c...refZC12QQfromZR7QQfsooZ2QQfsopZ2QQsacatZ15266

good luck!


----------



## caverdan (Aug 27, 2004)

Nathan said:


> The used Avon from Wilderness Aware are in great shape still. Even the ones that have been patched will not give you any problems. Avons are great rafts and will hold up forever if you take care of them.


You got that right Nathan, we just added three of their 14'ers to our private fleet. The 16'ers look like they have seen very little use. Get em while the get'ins good!! :wink:


----------



## richp (Feb 27, 2005)

Depending on what you're looking for and where you're located, this fellow may be able to help. He runs Canyon REO, a gear outfitter for the Grand Canyon, and he is always turning over his fleet. Has one on eBay right now as a matter of fact.

Donnie Dove
1-800-637-4604
[email protected]

For what it's worth.

Richp


----------

